# What is failing?



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

I have an HR20 which had it's hard drive fail a couple of years back. I have been running successfully with a Wd 1T drive since then. Recently I have noticed I will turn my tv on and discover my Hr20 is back to using the internal drive but having freeze ups(the original problem). My solution is to unplug the external drive's power and the Hr20 power and then fire it all back up, giving the hard drive a 30 second head start. It always comes back up and works. In a day or so, I find the HR20 using the internal drive again an so I repeat the process. Tonight I tried just rebooting the HR20 and got an error75-542. I then rebooted both devices. After watching about 45 minutes, the HR 20 suddenly told me it was restarting. I let it and it came back up on the internal drive. Can any one tell me which device is likely to be my culprit?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*75*: On Screen Text: "External Storage Error Detected a problem was detected reading your external storage device. Please unplug or remove your external storage device, reboot your receiver and rerun the test. If that doesn't work, then please call Customer Service at 1-800-DIRECTV and report the diagnostic code displayed below. Diagnostic Code: 75"


----------



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

"Drucifer" said:


> 75: On Screen Text: "External Storage Error Detected a problem was detected reading your external storage device. Please unplug or remove your external storage device, reboot your receiver and rerun the test. If that doesn't work, then please call Customer Service at 1-800-DIRECTV and report the diagnostic code displayed below. Diagnostic Code: 75"


I think that was because I let it reboot without rebooting the external drive and it detected the known bad internal drive. Of course I don't know for sure.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Are either your DVR or external drive on a UPS? It sounds like something is causing your DVR to reset, and the external drive doesn't come up fast enough to be detected while the DVR is booting up.


----------



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

"carl6" said:


> Are either your DVR or external drive on a UPS? It sounds like something is causing your DVR to reset, and the external drive doesn't come up fast enough to be detected while the DVR is booting up.


The drive is eSATA. Are you saying that both the drive and the HR20 are resetting? What would happen if just the DVR reset?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Papa J said:


> The drive is eSATA. Are you saying that both the drive and the HR20 are resetting? What would happen if just the DVR reset?


I guess I was speculating that maybe your power is bumping just enough that both are resetting. I would think if the drive was good and the HR was resetting that it should see and use the external drive.

Maybe try resetting the eSATA connections on both the HR and the external enclosure. Make sure those are solid on both ends.


----------



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

I don 't know why but problem went away, at least for now. Thanks for your help!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I guess I was speculating that maybe your power is bumping just enough that both are resetting. I would think if the drive was good and the HR was resetting that it should see and use the external drive.
> 
> Maybe try resetting the eSATA connections on both the HR and the external enclosure. Make sure those are solid on both ends.


About a third to one-half of the time, when my HR20-700 is rebooted, it will not see the external drive. Doing a menu restart, it sees the external drive just fine. (2 TB with Thermaltake Dock)

It's been that way ever since I started using eSATA ....it happened with similar frequency, probably even more with my FAP750. Since about a year ago, when I got the Thermaltake Dock and a 2 TB drive, it happens less often than with the FAP750, but still happens.

In my situation, I think it's "normal".


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hasan said:


> About a third to one-half of the time, when my HR20-700 is rebooted, it will not see the external drive. Doing a menu restart, it sees the external drive just fine. (2 TB with Thermaltake Dock)
> 
> It's been that way ever since I started using eSATA ....it happened with similar frequency, probably even more with my FAP750. Since about a year ago, when I got the Thermaltake Dock and a 2 TB drive, it happens less often than with the FAP750, but still happens.
> 
> In my situation, I think it's "normal".


Huh, makes me wonder what is "normal". My TTs always are recognized by the 20-700s, no matter if it's an NR or a Menu Reboot. I thought that was "normal".

Rich


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Rich said:


> Huh, makes me wonder what is "normal". My TTs always are recognized by the 20-700s, no matter if it's an NR or a Menu Reboot. I thought that was "normal".
> 
> Rich


Yep, lots of variability in how these boxes work. Makes it interesting, if not challenging!

BTW the same drive you recommended to me many months ago, continues to just purr away. Love the Thermaltake dock and the EVDS (I think...that's what I have) 2 TB.


----------

